
NewtonVR: A free physics-based interaction system for Unity and the HTC Vive - Impossible
http://vrinflux.com/newtonvr-a-free-physics-based-interaction-system-for-unity-and-the-htc-vive/
======
supername
Pretty terrible they are using .NET's System.Collections instead of
System.Collections.Generic.

You only ever use System.Collections if you don't want to use generics which
is basically never these days. What on earth are they thinking? Or is this yet
another shitty limitation of Unity and it's butchered ancient version of Mono?

~~~
zite
Not sure what you're talking about. I'm using list<> and dictionary<> all over
the place.

